# Good 5dsr Review



## gjones5252 (Aug 19, 2015)

http://blog.mingthein.com/2015/07/02/canon-5dsr-review-part-1/

I think this guys does a pretty good review of the new Canon 5d. He is coming from using a D810 but he seems to look at a it from a pretty open perspective. 
There are parts of it that i do not agree with(5d3 barely an upgrade from 5d2, Nikon is dominating the market for three years- eh dominating is a powerful word- see Ronda Rousey for definition) 
I am excited and want to order this camera. Unfortunately i shoot 50/50 video and photo. I feel as though i need to wait and see what the 5d4 offering will be. 
Maybe if i get this now then "if" I "need" the 5d4 i just chalk it up to jumping the gun!!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 19, 2015)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27419.0;topicseen


----------



## IsaacImage (Aug 20, 2015)

Great review from great Pro !


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2015)

Very nice review. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dcm (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't miss his follow up post where he discusses why he said goodbye to the 5DsR. It is equally insightful.

http://blog.mingthein.com/2015/08/19/long-term-canon-5dsr/


----------



## gjones5252 (Aug 20, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27419.0;topicseen


Sorry. If you see the times we posted at nearly the same time. 


dcm said:


> Don't miss his follow up post where he discusses why he said goodbye to the 5DsR. It is equally insightful.
> 
> http://blog.mingthein.com/2015/08/19/long-term-canon-5dsr/


Going to read it now...


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 20, 2015)

dcm said:


> Don't miss his follow up post where he discusses why he said goodbye to the 5DsR. It is equally insightful.
> 
> http://blog.mingthein.com/2015/08/19/long-term-canon-5dsr/


I think it's a fair assessment.

I like how he highlights that this is for his specific requirements and that Canon has not done quite enough (yet) to get full buy-in from someone in his shoes (someone already invested in high-resolution equipment) 

p.s. I think it's really difficult to adjust to the dials of the two systems unless you get into them early on. Those dial placements get so ingrained in muscle memory that you can easily become frustrated if you start missing/messing-up shots. As I'm a very impatient person, I tend to struggle with this issue myself. I tried shooting with an older Nikon for a couple of weeks with and it never quite felt right. Anyway I was at the point of moving into full frame so I went 6D (and eventually 5D-III) instead of D600 and (eventually D810).


----------

